# Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a Canon 6D



## Rgollar (Apr 6, 2014)

Well I am up grading to a Canon 6D. I love my 7d but after seeing the quality difference in low light situations of the 6D I was sold. B&H got me again lol. Cant wait to see the difference in full frame vs crop. I will keep my 7D because that matched with my 70-200 2.8 lens its still a great setup. I cant wait to see the pictures the 6D creates with the 50mm 1.4 lens. It took everything I had not to overnight the camera lol. I have been trying to decide on the 5d mark III or the 6D and after a month of reading on the 2 the 6D won I hope I dont regret the choice.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 6, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 6, 2014)

What was it that actually made you choose the 6D over the mkIII?


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 6, 2014)

What made me choose the 6D over the mkIII was a few things. First thing was I wanted a good camera for taking still shots of people. I figured I had the 7d for action shots. I borrowed a 6d and a mkIII and tooks some pictures and I got to say it was not noticably better with the mkIII. Now these were not action shots as the mkIII would of came out ahead there but that is not my purpose. The lens I tested with was a canon 70-200 2.8 and tooks the same shots with both. I have to say in low light I really l caught myself leaning towards the 6d. Now I am no pro and would not even consider myself good but its just a fun hobby for me. So my testing methods might not have been a true test. But I tested them both with the best of my ability and it was not noticable enough to me to spend the extra money. Would I rather have the mkIII if money wasnt an issue heck yes. But since I could not tell the difference between the two on test shots I figured I would spend the saved money on a real tripod. The 6d also fit my hands better then the 5dIII. Plus it was easier to tell my wife I spent $1800 dollars then $3000. The 6d was a little lighter also but the mkIII you could tell was better built. So I guess from a hobby stand point the 6d more than fits the bill for me. Now I just need the canon 70-200 2.8 second version. That one will be hard to explain to the wife after I just bought the first version about a month ago lol.


----------



## Gavjenks (Apr 6, 2014)

The tech specs and testing/reviews are in line with the above observations.  For non-action, the 6D is actually either equal or superior in most cases due to a slightly better sensor for low light ISO (while also costing half as much) and equivalent specs for everything else that matters for non-action. Whereas for action shots, the 5DIII is superior, with higher FPS, ruggedness, and autofocus points.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2014)

A wife, and $1800 vs $3000. 20+ years married...to me that explains the whole deal in about 1.2 seconds. Cool beans! 6D!!!! Your testing method is perfectly fine, and is a heck of a lot more hands-on than "most" comparative purchase decisions ever actually are!


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 6, 2014)

I did forget to mention the the mkIII won hands down when it came to the buttons on the back and the menu system. That is the one thing about the 6d that lacked a little for me. But I am sure after using it for a while I will get used to it.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 6, 2014)

I faced the same decision a couple of months ago and went for the 6D as well. Low-light performance (and cost savings) being the deciding factors.

I'm convinced that they deliberately crippled some 6D elements to prevent 5D sales from dropping.

Action, movies, or high moire concerns and the 5DmkIII is better... lowlight and the 6D is better (plus the 6D includes wireless and GPS)


----------



## TinySquid (Apr 6, 2014)

I've been strongly considering picking up a 6D but I'm waiting for another sale on the 6D + 24-105 f/4 L bundle to roll around (they've been popping up at between $1800 and $2000 for the past 3 or 4 months). Adorama had factory refurbished 6D's with 1 year Canon USA warranty on sale last night for $1300 (no lens), but I didn't want to go refurb.


----------



## JerryLove (Apr 6, 2014)

TinySquid said:


> I've been strongly considering picking up a 6D but I'm waiting for another sale on the 6D + 24-105 f/4 L bundle to roll around (they've been popping up at between $1800 and $2000 for the past 3 or 4 months). Adorama had factory refurbished 6D's with 1 year Canon USA warranty on sale last night for $1300 (no lens), but I didn't want to go refurb.


 I would have been fine with refurb: but a $1300 refurb with a $600 used 24-105mm would have $1900... the same as I got my kit new. No savings there.

Even if I didn't want the lens: I could pop it here or ebay or whatever for $600 and have a $1300 new body.


----------



## LCLimages (Apr 6, 2014)

Rgollar said:


> Well I am up grading to a Canon 6D. I love my 7d but after seeing the quality difference in low light situations of the 6D I was sold. B&H got me again lol. Cant wait to see the difference in full frame vs crop. I will keep my 7D because that matched with my 70-200 2.8 lens its still a great setup. I cant wait to see the pictures the 6D creates with the 50mm 1.4 lens. It took everything I had not to overnight the camera lol. I have been trying to decide on the 5d mark III or the 6D and after a month of reading on the 2 the 6D won I hope I dont regret the choice.



I can't tell you how many times I talked myself into and back out of the 6D.  Finally I jumped on it.  In the end, it made the most sense for me, my budget, and my type of photography.  I personally love it.  As always, YMMV.  I haven't had big problems with the AF and related complaints about lack of cross-type points and so on.  IQ is amazing.  I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 6, 2014)

Adorama already ended the sale on refurbed 6d's for $1300 I've been wanting a 6d for a while. As a landscape photographer I don't really care as much about the AF system, and the 6D is amazing in low light which is really what I care about. 

I'm jealous...enjoy!


----------



## Rgollar (Apr 12, 2014)

Well after having this camera for the last few days I have decided to upgrade my 70-200 2.8L canon lens to the new version 2 with IS. I think that lens with the 6d will be amazing. Man this hobby is exspensive lol but so rewarding when that one shot grabs you. Its kinda reminds me of golf which I am not great at but you always get that one good shot that bring you back. So far I love the full frame it just seems to bring out the pop in the picture. For the money I think the 6D is a great option.


----------

